# The Grand Grind



## TroutFishingBear

I will be out bright and early tomorrow on some tributaries... hopefully there are finally a few fish in.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Good luck TFB! Should be a good morning. I'm not able to get out this weekend and it's killing me. Next weekend though for sure!


----------



## FreeTime

I dropped the boat in at Ionia yesterday I'm pretty sure I was the first boat in awhile, had to bust a little ice at the launch. The water is pretty high and muddy, lots of floating crap. Visibility sucks but I expected that. No fish but was a nice day to get out and run around for a few hours.


----------



## martj04

Any intel on water clarity today? Fishable?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

martj04 said:


> Any intel on water clarity today? Fishable?


I fished at the mouth of a couple tributaries, and also a bit in the grand and tributaries from 730 am to 2 pm today. 

No bites, no sign. Saw 10 other anglers shore/wading, 3 boats, talked to everyone, all the same story. 

Grand is fairly muddy, only maybe a foot of visibility. Given the extremely poor fishing and sketchy water quality, I would head elsewhere.


Did give a younger angler the lil cleo I caught last week, as well as a float, a couple jigs and the rest of my waxworms... he was using a tiny number 2 mepps under a red and white bobber, he needed intervention...


----------



## riverbob

TroutFishingBear said:


> No bites, no sign. Saw 10 other anglers shore/wading, 3 boats, talked to everyone, all the same story.
> 
> Grand is fairly muddy, only maybe a foot of visibility. Given the extremely poor fishing and sketchy water quality, I would head elsewhere.


 i caught fish today, n i had at lease 3' of vis in the main river, things change every day on the river, but we all know that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ps, tfb if u don't start catching steel, soon (from shore) your going to make me give up one of my super secret spots, just because u deserve it, for trying so hard.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Nah I'm good. Spent 120+ hrs on the river or tribs with a single 10 inch brown. No other bites. Every angler around skunked.

My fisherman instinct tells me go anywhere else. Never had such issues.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Glutton for punishment...0 bites, 0 sign...7 other anglers out, all same story.

Beautiful day though, I enjoyed wet-wading tremendously


----------



## nwieber

TroutFishingBear said:


> Glutton for punishment...0 bites, 0 sign...7 other anglers out, all same story.
> 
> Beautiful day though, I enjoyed wet-wading tremendously


Same story for me. Better to be early to the party than late though


----------



## riverbob

well they arn't just jumping in my boat either, but they r there, 3/4 of my catch has been dark fish, yesterday was a skunk, wind was the main factor, looks like the same thing today, but better days r coming


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Going tomorrow early 630 to noonish for more punishment. Wish I could fish afternoon instead but honey does so gotta go early.. Will report.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Goodluck TFB!


----------



## Botiz

TFB I sure respect your tenacity. Hope you catch a bunch.


----------



## riverbob

I've caught 1/2 dozen spawned out fish so far this year, two today. hate to say it but i'm thinking it's about done on the grand. hell it never really started, i could b wrong, if we ever get a good rain will know for sure,,,,,ya, ya, i'll go wash my mouth out with soap


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Apparently every other year but this one steelhead fishing is very good...leads me to believe we will have EXCELLENT fishing at some point soon since it's been tough.

Supposed to rain a fair amount next week from what I have seen, hopefully that will bring em in and big time.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Water is low and clear in the tribs. Fishing still tough. Grand is low but not so gin clear. C'mon rain.


----------



## Sprytle

Casting from shore at one of my steelie spots I got a nice 23 in brown tossing a 2/5 gold cleo with a strip of orange prisim tape. Also snagged 2 suckers and small carp...lol. CO came down about 9 and talked with me for 10 min or so and never even asked to see my license which I thought was a little odd figuring he walked all the way down there. E. Ottawa Co.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Grinding again tomorrow early in the am. For a few hours. Have to be back home before noon.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Grinding again tomorrow early in the am. For a few hours. Have to be back home before noon.


I'lll be heading East in 20 minutes. Good luck!


----------



## GRUNDY

6th st looked like a ghost town when I crossed the river on Michigan Ave at noon yesterday. Seemed strange for this time of year


----------



## Fishndude

1st run, corner, 2nd run. As soon as it is safe.


----------



## riverbob

😨😱


slowpaya said:


> View attachment 781669
> well,was hopeing for some rain but....5 1/2 lansing,7 inches
> okemos. the red cedar was at 60 cfs,now at 1,640 cfs and climbing ,expected crest 8.1 ft,this crest compares to a previous crest of 8.1 ft on 02/16/1915,*usgs ( comeing your way RB)


thanks for the heads up bill, the river came up about 2ft. over night, that should move the fish around,, a lot of dead weeds n rubble coming down stream also


----------



## westsidepolack

Hey riverbob is the river still up pretty good?

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

Good morning pole, river is still up, but is dropping fast, very little trash coming down, good vis,,,,,,,,,,,, i always like fishing the river on the drop,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## oworm

westsidepolack said:


> Hey riverbob is the river still up pretty good?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





riverbob said:


> i always like fishing the river on the drop,,,


 A dropping river is a clearing river! I took the water temp on Saturday. It was at 76. I couldn't believe it but after three more casts with a thermometer it was consistently in the mid 70's. Perhaps a tad warm for Salmonids to run?


----------



## Fishndude

Hmmmm, I wonder where someone would find some cooler water in that general area?


----------



## riverbob

[/QUOTE aw g,, i know, i know,, but,, the fish i'm after right now, isn't to crazy about cooler water, she likes a slower flow, n a bluegill snack or two, n if she's in the 30# + range, i'm going to take her to a party


----------



## slowpaya

smellmouth been good,beetle spins, white or pink grubs(only things i tried),got 60 the last two days,one nice one,4-5 lb,quite a few keepers,quite a few small ones,6 inch and up.lost some big fish also. eagles and fish hawks,nodody else...just a blast.only thing i didnt have was a partner


----------



## Old Whaler

I noticed an uptick of activity at a Grand River launch ramp nearby yesterday. Is there a bite on I don't know about? Did someone catch an early Ho and post it on FB?

All I could find over the weekend was bluegills. Got some real big fat ones and also a spunky 15" SMB, but nothing to take home & eat. Water's real low again already.


----------



## slowpaya

took a cousin yesterday,47 in boat,bit smaller average,lotsa birds of prey


----------



## bowhunter426

Lot of dead Kings around GH yesterday and this morning. Water Temps in the low 80s. Casted crankbaits and spoons for a while in a few holes that I was marking fish, but no takers. Not surprising as I can never catch them after they've left the lake.


----------



## slowpaya

Set from my 33RPM sing ichi a Spot man mob


----------



## westsidepolack

Im going to give it a go in the morning. Ill be trolling in my kayak with something geared towards salmon and something towards whatever is biting. Im not expecting any salmon but you never know.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack

No salmon. The river was 74 degrees. Smallmouth were biting good. A couple of walleye were invited to my house for dinner.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster

Planning a camp n fish on the Grand with the Plug Tug toon last weekend of September. Hoping for some coho and some early steelhead. Found a few of both last year a week later. Hoping weather cooperates and keeps its cool!!


----------



## slowpaya

river very low upriver,headed towards RBs checking some new water.found some nice clay cuts,good plug water.smellmouth very slow,bout 5 smaller fish in bigger water. 
looking forward to this season,a few more kings than hohos last year.its all good.....would like to

get my fall brook trout out of the way soon...keep cool Swampbuckster.,maybe see you on river ***update 9/6/21;checked wunderground,rain possible tomorrow,then nothing for 10 days.


----------



## riverbob

well the Dirty Shame cat fish contest is over the winning flat head was about 35#, i believe it was the smallest winner we ever had, don't get me wrong it was still a great fish, the best i could do was about 30, well i think a i will go for bluegills, for me, n not for cat fish bait,, the silver fish should be here soon, n i'm ready


----------



## slowpaya

looks like a gloomy forecast,30 is a very nice catch Bob
9/12 might look gloomy,precipitation forecast under .2,thats 2 tenths,for the next 3 days,they will come anyway
we need cooler temps to avoid live poaching,salt/pepper anyone?


----------



## Swampbuckster

Just stumbling through some photos. Thought this was pretty cool. First photo, The Grand in March around 3,500cfs. Second photo, The Grand in August around 650cfs.


----------



## kaplan

You guys get many pike outta the Grand?


----------



## riverbob

Swampbuckster said:


> Cleaned it about 6 hours later. Nothing I haven't done before. Shoot, I've left walleye in fridge overnight and cleaned them the next day. Oil was plenty hot. Cooked bunch of fries prior....I did use a Busch Latte with the batter....usually use PBR!


 wow,i can't under stand y those fish were so bad, i don't believe the batter could make it taste that bad, 💡 they mite of had #19 (sorry i'm trying to be a smart ass) don't give up on grand walleyes,,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## riverbob

me n my dog, when for a boat ride today, found a small pod of coho ( maybe a doz.) feed them a spinner, no takers, o well thats fishing


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm gonna give er a go next week. Hopefully it gets alot better


----------



## slowpaya

went out yesterday a bit,everything turned off ,even lil smellmouth.go see the doc today.the highlight was a eagle that sat tight in a tree on the bank,let me come right to him.last week saw two eagles do the claw grab and spin downward.dont think it was serious,just play...it was good to see


----------



## wildcoy73

was out yesterday morning. just about everyone had at least one fish.
well except me, I'm trying to learn.
I did have 4 hook up in a 3 hour span.
guy told me to respool the real and only use 8 or 10 lb test.
I was running 30 and could not keep the bait in the holes.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya

6th str Wildcoy? hmmmm????


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Thats a good sign, those fish should be up river in time for a ho bang on mon!!


----------



## wildcoy73

slowpaya said:


> 6th str Wildcoy? hmmmm????


yep it 2 blocks from the house and decided to try it for once. not much into crowds, but never caught a salmon in a river.
heck I am the worst river steelhead fisherman in the world. never caught one in all the years I have been.
can catch trout, walleye, bass and cats. but those two have my numbers.
now in the big lakes I do very well.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

nothing big but finally caught one in the river.
a few kings where being caught. everything I seen was silver today vs brown yesterday.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Small one but im still looking fir my first coho...given it a go sat. Got some beads and spawn sacks since spinners and plugs didnt yield any takers this past wk.


----------



## slowpaya

congratulations on your first hoho Wildcoy,take advantage being 2 blocks from one of the best fisheries in the state.spent many days salmon/steelhead catching...too old to ply waters deeper than my hipboots now lol


----------



## wildcoy73

TroutFishingBear said:


> Small one but im still looking fir my first coho...given it a go sat. Got some beads and spawn sacks since spinners and plugs didnt yield any takers this past wk.


pink bead for me. the guy with spawn was killing them

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

That would be a small steelhead not a coho. 
Nice fish either way and tasty. 👍


----------



## wildcoy73

Northriver Rabbit said:


> That would be a small steelhead not a coho.
> Nice fish either way and tasty.


that's what I thought. it was a steelhead.
will go Monday and try for a ho. 
either way it was my first steal on a river, and I been chasing them since I can remember, so that dates back to the 80s 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slowpaya

the best thing you did was throw that 30 lb out,quite the curious history tho
recommend salmon/trout in fall and winter and panfish in spring
learn the runs/holes/paths where people fish down from the boils,above e-way, fish the wall for wide screen pic


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Will be out all day mon in search of some hos. Hopefully there's more around and I can whack em.


----------



## wildcoy73

OK a have now add kings and coho to list of fish caught on a river. Took a limit last night of mix bag.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

wildcoy73 said:


> OK a have now add kings and coho to list of fish caught on a river. Took a limit last night of mix bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice work, let's see some pics


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Caught 2 cohos 29 and 30 inches and lost a couple others. Caught a 3 lb smallie also and a dink smallie. Got a bonus channel cat, guys across from me thought I had a king on with how it fought.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

My first great lakes salmon as well. Very exciting fish. Very fast runs.


----------



## bansheejoel

Took tomorrow off to fish 6th street. What would one say is getting un fishable water for wading? It’s at 3620 and going up...


----------



## SteelieArm14

bansheejoel said:


> Took tomorrow off to fish 6th street. What would one say is getting un fishable water for wading? It’s at 3620 and going up...


Typically around 3400 makes it tough. I wouldn’t mess with it any higher than that but that’s just me. I’ve seen guys out there but they clearly knew the water better than I did. Whatever you decide just be careful out there, it’s pretty unforgiving.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well not a great day, but not bad. Ended with my limit but only kept these


----------



## VetHuntRookie

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well not a great day, but not bad. Ended with my limit but only kept these


FNG question here, but are those steelhead?


-VHR


----------



## gatorman841

Mr Burgundy said:


> Very very slow. Got 1 dime and that's it


Glad you ended up getting a few


----------



## Manolin

bansheejoel said:


> Took tomorrow off to fish 6th street. What would one say is getting un fishable water for wading? It’s at 3620 and going up...


Above 3500 it’s time for old men and amateurs to get out of the water. At least when I still fished it often. I’m sure some of the east side crew will be on an edge.


----------



## bansheejoel

Thanks for the advice guys. Dang rain, I guess it’s time to figure out a new plan I definitely don’t feel like going in the drink.


----------



## SteelieArm14

bansheejoel said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Dang rain, I guess it’s time to figure out a new plan I definitely don’t feel like going in the drink.


Good call. You can still fish from the bank if you know where to look.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

VetHuntRookie said:


> FNG question here, but are those steelhead?
> 
> 
> -VHR


All coho. Slightly forked tail, white gums. No steelhead will be darkened up unless its a skam at this time of the year.


----------



## SteelieArm14

VetHuntRookie said:


> FNG question here, but are those steelhead?
> 
> 
> -VHR


Looks like 3 hos to me


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

.


----------



## VetHuntRookie

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> All coho. Slightly forked tail, white gums. No steelhead will be darkened up unless its a skam at this time of the year.


Thanks to you and Steelie for the ID. Still working on that part after being a lake largemouth bass fisherman for the past 10 years.


-VHR


----------



## SteelieArm14

VetHuntRookie said:


> Thanks to you and Steelie for the ID. Still working on that part after being a lake largemouth bass fisherman for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> -VHR


You got it man, it can definitely be confusing. Especially for a silly bass guy.....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## VetHuntRookie

SteelieArm14 said:


> You got it man, it can definitely be confusing. Especially for a silly bass guy.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hahahaha. Not a lot of fishing in Nebraska and Las Vegas other than bass. I grew up on trout streams in Minnesota fishing for trout and smallmouth and now I am getting back into that, plus salmon/steelhead. 


-VHR


----------



## SteelieArm14

VetHuntRookie said:


> Hahahaha. Not a lot of fishing in Nebraska and Las Vegas other than bass. I grew up on trout streams in Minnesota fishing for trout and smallmouth and now I am getting back into that, plus salmon/steelhead.
> 
> 
> -VHR


Welcome back!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

Gabe T said:


> Fished 6th saw like 20 steelhead landed today
> View attachment 790548


----------



## riverbob

i've been waiting 12 months, for the baddest fish in the river,,,,,,,,,,,,,OCTOBER STEEL,, thanks


----------



## DOKs1914

Went out for a couple hours. Water was higher than last week and stained. Could see roughly 4-6”. Threw spinners, cleos, spawn, skein, plugs, beads with no takers and one follow. Did manage a gator. Back at it bright n early.


----------



## wildcoy73

was a tough day to fish, water was high and moving quickly. could not hold a decent drift.
manage one hook up, and believe it tangled up in some line.
could feel it trying to move but could also feel a rub threw the pole.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Guy just told me today all fish gone at 6th st lol. nice 1.


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> Guy just told me today all fish gone at 6th st lol. nice 1.


Lol whoever told u that probably just wants less people fishing at “his” spot. Saw two dudes get their limit of silver fish. There will be salmon to catch at sixth street till the end of October and there will be steelhead pretty much until may


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I wont fish at 6th st dam anyway so he was warning away the wrong person. Plenty of tributaries and miles of river upstream for me without being bothered by so many folks. 

It clearly is a good spot though, and it makes sense i guess because every fish upstream had to go through 6th st dam to get there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

I can't wait til the day 6th st is an extreme kayakers paradise! It will certainly put more fish in the upper and quicker!


----------



## bansheejoel

Swampbuckster said:


> I can't wait til the day 6th st is an extreme kayakers paradise! It will certainly put more fish in the upper and quicker!


Although I do agree with you there are a good amount of guys including myself that catch them ethically. The amount of fish caught by lowlifes does piss me off though.


----------



## Gabe T

bansheejoel said:


> Although I do agree with you there are a good amount of guys including myself that catch them ethically. The amount of fish caught by lowlifes does piss me off though.


Lol I saw a dude with just a 1 oz weight and a treble hook on when I was fishing Tuesday 🧐. Wonder what he was doing. Most people though do actually throw spawn bags or egg flies or beads and try to hook fish in the mouth, it’s not all bad down there.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Gabe T said:


> Lol I saw a dude with just a 1 oz weight and a treble hook on when I was fishing Tuesday 🧐. Wonder what he was doing. Most people though do actually throw spawn bags or egg flies or beads and try to hook fish in the mouth, it’s not all bad down there.


I've always wanted to bobber fish 6th street with beads. Maybe we could meet up and u could show me some tips, places to start.


----------



## nighttime

Mr Burgundy said:


> I've always wanted to bobber fish 6th street with beads. Maybe we could meet up and u could show me some tips, places to start.


Pretty easy, parking on each side of river. Both lots by dam start right at dam. Depending when you go there at times they be spots up closer but I mainly walk down stream couple few hundred yards and fish from lot down. Bead bite really heats up from here in to December. From there up it’s fairly easy to float with in your casting range. It’s easy fishing opportunity but people well they’ll be people. Last year watched a guy in spring steel with flippers on his feet and in a tube float the coffer dams, man that dude hit that first shoot perfectly ohh man sometimes fun watching the crowd!


----------



## Gabe T

nighttime said:


> Pretty easy, parking on each side of river. Both lots by dam start right at dam. Depending when you go there at times they be spots up closer but I mainly walk down stream couple few hundred yards and fish from lot down. Bead bite really heats up from here in to December. From there up it’s fairly easy to float with in your casting range. It’s easy fishing opportunity but people well they’ll be people. Last year watched a guy in spring steel with flippers on his feet and in a tube float the coffer dams, man that dude hit that first shoot perfectly ohh man sometimes fun watching the crowd!


I second this, also I’d say invest in boot spikes for your waders as those rocks can be mad slippery


----------



## Mr Burgundy

First off, tnks for the info gents. Is it possible to fish good areas from shore? If possible I would luv to fish from shore and still have a chance at good fishing. I really messed up my shoulder and back on tues loading and pulling my kayak on tues. Again tnks cats!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Maybe I need to buy a new rod to fish over there lol


----------



## Gabe T

Mr Burgundy said:


> Maybe I need to buy a new rod to fish over there lol


Yeah, there’s good fishing to had from shore on the opposite bank of the fish ladder, but you’ll be fighting the 5 other guys also trying to fish the same spot lol, you can also fish the fish ladder side, but if there’s a bunch of people fishing illegally it’ll make it real hard to do it legally past the line because you’ll snag everybody.


----------



## Gabe T

If your gonna fish from shore the typical rig is a 1/4 oz-1/2oz weight depending on the current, to a three foot floro leader (I use 12 pound since the water over there is generally stained and you can get away with it) to a bead or egg fly or spawn bag


----------



## nighttime

I’d say long handle or hoop net is nice to have. I have hoop I typically carry for 6th st. 10# floro for steel or hos. I’ve definitely seen it crystal clear down there but probably not the issue with recent rains. Waders are not needed in most spots I fish, the boils right below dam you need them for but just not my cup a of tea. Might be to much water flowing at times to access it, not sure about today as it’s been about a year since I’ve been down there.
Ohh also keep your gear close to you with eye on, I heard and had couple friends with poor luck getting gear stolen, just never know…


----------



## wildcoy73

I need to learn the holes down below the ladder. been impossible to fish the boils from shore with 6 to 7 guys above the line and the waders right at the 30 foot mark if not even closer. the one morning I hit it no waders out and wow I was able to have a blast I can cast a mile so was able to fish the second good boil that day from shore.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SteelieArm14

Lots of good water down stream, just gotta know where to look.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JKFisher

Any trib steel yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

JKFisher said:


> Any trib steel yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


i would think so, they need cool water too


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Going again on sunday, maybe real far upstream like lansing area since I wanna be back home early. Will report.


----------



## JungleGeorge

Went out this evening for 2 hours near Weber , water was pretty murky . Seen 3 fish flop didn’t have a bite . Hardware and bait


----------



## Gabe T

.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Lots of fish still around?


----------



## Gabe T

Mr Burgundy said:


> Lots of fish still around?


Saw plenty of fish caught


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Gabe T said:


> Saw plenty of fish caught


Why are you losing so many fish? 1 for 20, 1 for 10, 2 for 12. Not trying to be a dick at all.. just curious.


----------



## Gabe T

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Why are you losing so many fish? 1 for 20, 1 for 10, 2 for 12. Not trying to be a dick at all.. just curious.


So fishing at 6th street is a lot different then anywhere else I fish, I essentially go through like 30 leaders and beads or spawn bags a trip, the whole dam is just lined with snags, and the boils make it really hard to land fish, especially when you hook a lot of kings, or when there’s like 10 other people around you, I’ve had my fish literally run through peoples legs before, it’s an experience for sure


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Gabe T said:


> So fishing at 6th street is a lot different then anywhere else I fish, I essentially go through like 30 leaders and beads or spawn bags a trip, the whole dam is just lined with snags, and the boils make it really hard to land fish, especially when you hook a lot of kings, or when there’s like 10 other people around you, I’ve had my fish literally run through peoples legs before, it’s an experience for sure


Gotcha. I've never fished the grand so I just wondered.


----------



## Gabe T

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Gotcha. I've never fished the grand so I just wondered.


The grand itself isn’t really like this, it’s more of just 6th street dam the particular spot


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Gabe saw you on shore. 
Fished around the area today in a boat. If you weren’t in the boils at the dam you were fishing not catching. Maybe 6-8” of visibility. Not many fish moving compared to Thursday. 
fished 7:30-11 am and got two small cats in the boat with 3 guys fishing. There’s fish up there but what’s there is pushing hard to get to some cool water. Water temp was 64
Fished skein and beads.


----------



## Gabe T

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Gabe saw you on shore.
> Fished around the area today in a boat. If you weren’t in the boils at the dam you were fishing not catching. Maybe 6-8” of visibility. Not many fish moving compared to Thursday.
> fished 7:30-11 am and got two small cats in the boat with 3 guys fishing. There’s fish up there but what’s there is pushing hard to get to some cool water. Water temp was 64
> Fished skein and beads.


Definitely not as many fish as last weekend around, just weirdly warm for october


----------



## futility

TroutFishingBear said:


> Going again on sunday, maybe real far upstream like lansing area since I wanna be back home early. Will report.


Any luck? I'm planning to scout upriver this week as well. I looked around a bit last week with little success, lots of high and dirty water.


----------



## Fishndude

If you were a Salmonid, or Steelhead that was already in a river, and the water was roughly 10* warmer than your preference, where would _*you*_ go to find cooler water?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

⁹I got to my location at 650am, rigged up a spawn bag on a float, my first ever bag I tied with my own coho eggs. Decided I would throw it out and let it swirl around in the eddy while I tied a spinner on...didnt even find my spinner yet and my rod about got dragged into the water. It was on! A fifteen minute battle later...found it was a huge channel catfish. Guy weighed it for me at 13.7 lbs. I put another bag on and threw it out, looking for the spinner again, and bam! Zing zing real fast and it popped off. I put another bag on and tossed it out...halfway into tying on the spinner and my spawn rod was doubled over again. After a good battle landed....another channle catfish, maybe 7 or 8 lbs. Threw another bag out, held the rod this time, within 1 minute had another bobber down. Landed a 5 or 6 lb beat to hell buck coho. So this all took place about 7am to 745am. Never got another stinking bite until noon when I left, and only saw a couple salmon, both very dark. Water real high and dirty.

In summation, the coho run is waning. But if you have coho eggs go catfishing.


----------



## riverbob

TroutFishingBear said:


> View attachment 791478
> ⁹I got to my location at 650am, rigged up a spawn bag on a float, my first ever bag I tied with my own coho eggs. Decided I would throw it out and let it swirl around in the eddy while I tied a spinner on...didnt even find my spinner yet and my rod about got dragged into the water. It was on! A fifteen minute battle later...found it was a huge channel catfish. Guy weighed it for me at 13.7 lbs. I put another bag on and threw it out, looking for the spinner again, and bam! Zing zing real fast and it popped off. I put another bag on and tossed it out...halfway into tying on the spinner and my spawn rod was doubled over again. After a good battle landed....another channle catfish, maybe 7 or 8 lbs. Threw another bag out, held the rod this time, within 1 minute had another bobber down. Landed a 5 or 6 lb beat to hell buck coho. So this all took place about 7am to 745am. Never got another stinking bite until noon when I left, and only saw a couple salmon, both very dark. Water real high and dirty.
> 
> In summation, the coho run is waning. But if you have coho eggs go catfishing.


Nice catch, n a very clean looking fish, way to go


----------



## slowpaya

very nice cat


----------



## TroutFishingBear

riverbob said:


> Nice catch, n a very clean looking fish, way to go





slowpaya said:


> very nice cat


You both have been very encouraging and helpful for me. Couldnt have asked for two better guys to help. You guys are like the godfathers of the grand river... I Love our river and its tributaries. I live nearer the headwaters...slews for pike it looks like mostly...or smb....cant wait to dial those in too.

Steelhead here we come.


----------



## riverbob

TroutFishingBear said:


> You both have been very encouraging and helpful for me. Couldnt have asked for two better guys to help. You guys are like the godfathers of the grand river... I Love our river and its tributaries. I live nearer the headwaters...slews for pike it looks like mostly...or smb....cant wait to dial those in too.
> 
> Steelhead here we come.


thats a nice thing to say, if i can shortin your learning curve that's great, but remember i'm still learning at 76, good luck go gitum


----------



## slowpaya

thank you TroutBear...Uncle Bob catches fish.Uncle Bob talks to fish,and they talk back.Uncle Bob knows the better dog breeds for salmon sniffers.he walks out his house to his boats.like he said he knows every rock in the river.hell, he might talk with them.my catchrate pales to what he does.sure appreciate all the tips, info on current runs,river clarity ,on site water tutoring,etc.its a great river with plenty of room for all.love it,went out this afternoon ,a few smallmouth,no salmon.saw a few,bit warm.maybe next time


----------



## riverbob

slowpaya said:


> thank you TroutBear...Uncle Bob catches fish.Uncle Bob talks to fish,and they talk back.Uncle Bob knows the better dog breeds for salmon sniffers.he walks out his house to his boats.like he said he knows every rock in the river.hell, he might talk with them.my catchrate pales to what he does.sure appreciate all the tips, info on current runs,river clarity ,on site water tutoring,etc.its a great river with plenty of room for all.love it,went out this afternoon ,a few smallmouth,no salmon.saw a few,bit warm.maybe next time


now ya did it BILLY,,, it's bad enough that i have to worry about rain n cold weather with this thing in my neck (7 year trach) n also making sure that the the boat is tilted with the left side higher, when i anchor, so my broken back don't hurt so bad, n i won't even talk about the waves from other boaters, but now BILL,,i have to go to the work shop n make me a BIG HEAD HARNESS, something to support the weight of my big head,,, thanks bill


----------



## Gabe T

Fished 6th street again today, same **** different day, at least I’m consistent, nice coho on an egg fly


----------



## bansheejoel

Gabe T said:


> Fished 6th street again today, same **** different day, at least I’m consistent, nice coho on an egg fly
> View attachment 791831


That’s a fresh one! I went down there yesterday and boy is she high


----------



## Gabe T

I mean, I always posted the pics of me holdin fish in front of the fish ladder with people fishing the fish ladder right behind me, but understood I’ll delete my 6th street posts


----------



## SteelieArm14

beastyboy said:


> Nice Gabe, saw you down there Saturday, it looks like you know what you are doing! That looks like a good spot that you fish, that's you on the left isn't it?
> View attachment 793122


Red handed!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

SteelieArm14 said:


> Yea man so do I. At least we know that once the dam is gone Ole poaching Gabe won’t have a clue where or how to fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I mean I mostly fish the big lake from my tiara I’m not really that much of a river guy, didn’t even know it was illegal till like a week ago when some Asian guy said he got a ticket fishing here and I was confused, then he explained, my bad fellas once the water goes back down I’ll be in my waders fishing the middle of the dam because apparently that’s so much better then fishing the edges


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Gabe, At least you werent purposefully sending people to places devoid of fish telling them there were tons. With that said, fish legal man cmon, wouldnt be surprised if one of these guys sends the pics and messages to dnr poaching hotline...if you are indeednin university, this type of thing can mess up your life. Not worth it even for a beautiful 14 lb steelhead.


----------



## hypox

Hearing the grand is on fire. Now I know the secret spot.


----------



## SteelieArm14

Gabe T said:


> I mean I mostly fish the big lake from my tiara I’m not really that much of a river guy, didn’t even know it was illegal till like a week ago when some Asian guy said he got a ticket fishing here and I was confused, then he explained, my bad fellas once the water goes back down I’ll be in my waders fishing the middle of the dam because apparently that’s so much better then fishing the edges


In all seriousness my dude, you knew it was illegal and still did it. There’s no excuse for it. Gotta resist the temptation. There is a reason it’s illegal to fish there. You’re lucky you only got caught here on MS and not by the DNR because you might not be able to fish for awhile. Learn from it and do things the right way.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

6th street = **** show


----------



## nighttime

Gabe T said:


> im pretty sure like 80% of the return of steelies in the grand are wild. They only stock like 20,000 a year and the grand gets a monstrous return of steelies every year.


70k between tribs, but gets good amount of wild fish.


----------



## rippin lip

hypox said:


> Hearing the grand is on fire. Now I know the secret spot.


Stopped and watched the googans on the east side hot spot tonight. 23 fish I counted on ropes hooked illegally, makes me sick to my stomach that nothing is done about it. Too bad the city cops are to busy too worry about it.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

23 eh. Good numbers....but were they all illegal? How do you know?

With that said...I hope nobody here tells the authorities on gabe. All evidence is here for multiple misdemeanor offenses...BUT He has been THOROUGHLY embarrassed on here and he has a tarnished reputation for 5-10 years at least....but I do believe he has learned his lesson, and we dont want to ruin his life needlessly with charges. I would still fish with him.

Keep posting Gabe. We need more boots on the ground. I KNOW you can and will do it right.


----------



## wildcoy73

TroutFishingBear said:


> Gabe, At least you werent purposefully sending people to places devoid of fish telling them there were tons. With that said, fish legal man cmon, wouldnt be surprised if one of these guys sends the pics and messages to dnr poaching hotline...if you are indeednin university, this type of thing can mess up your life. Not worth it even for a beautiful 14 lb steelhead.


dnr won't do a thing about this. it is a city ordered not a fish and game law.
I personally ask the dnr when I seen them down there with guys above the line.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rippin lip

TroutFishingBear said:


> 23 eh. Good numbers....but were they all illegal? How do you know?
> 
> With that said...I hope nobody here tells the authorities on gabe. All evidence is here for multiple misdemeanor offenses...BUT He has been THOROUGHLY embarrassed on here and he has a tarnished reputation for 5-10 years at least....but I do believe he has learned his lesson, and we dont want to ruin his life needlessly with charges. I would still fish with him.
> 
> Keep posting Gabe. We need more boots on the ground. I KNOW you can and will do it right.


Stood and watched the guys drag them in sideways and backwards. Real googan squad down there poaching last night. Called the RAP line but I know nothing would be done. All poachers should be reported.


----------



## bansheejoel

wildcoy73 said:


> dnr won't do a thing about this. it is a city ordered not a fish and game law.
> I personally ask the dnr when I seen them down there with guys above the line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Strange, I was down there last week and a gr police officer just told the guys to move. As he was walking away I followed and thanked him. He said it’s a waste of time because they all move back after he leaves. Fence it off and be done with it......


----------



## hypox

The spot will eternally be known as "Gabe's corner"


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

hypox said:


> The spot will eternally be known as "Gabe's corner"


lmao


----------



## wildcoy73

bansheejoel said:


> Strange, I was down there last week and a gr police officer just told the guys to move. As he was walking away I followed and thanked him. He said it’s a waste of time because they all move back after he leaves. Fence it off and be done with it......


unfortunately for most it is the easiest place to get to and fish. 
some are afraid to wade in the river, and others are limited on time and don't know the river. many don't have anyone to show them the area.
I will say the grand fishes alot diffrent than the ausable.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sthlhdr_616

The reports of 1 for 20 makes a lot of sense now. Easy to get numbers like that flossin and I refuse to do it. Im sure they were really "biting" on those tandem bead rigs... They tend to not stay hooked so well when it aint in the inside of the mouth. Sad.


----------



## Gabe T

Went fir some redemption today fished the legal side and managed to land 5 and a kept 0. They were choking pink flies. 4 steelies one coho


----------



## Gabe T

I’m gonna make a YouTube video fishin the legal side on Sunday


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Great fish and way to keep at it.


----------



## slowpaya

hey Gabe,dont listen to all the pissen/moaning going on here.it sucks.how few(if any) of these people posted on this thread offering tips,reports,water conditions,or even asked a question?they might brag about how they like to fish the grand,but never really offer much,just troll to needlessly find somebody to gang up on and deride.or maybe pick up some info w/o posting anything....sad.not a you tube guy Gabe, but keep us posted on steel movement if you will.kinda hoping for a push upriver soon.like Chris and Surfstalker,have put my time in at 6th str.a few hours in the boils(never my thing), and many many many days downriver wading.its too much now.will send you a pm,Chris may have included it,if not its a neat drift.
Bill
p.s. the sh$# usually flys pretty thick when upriver people are waiting on the run.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

More steel are upstream now than at any point last season sanz the march spawn. Looking like a much better year.


----------



## sthlhdr_616

If youre fishing a 7 ft leader in 2.5 ft of water....you might be snagger... 😬


----------



## Gabe T

sthlhdr_616 said:


> If youre fishing a 7 ft leader in 2.5 ft of water....you might be snagger... 😬


Leaders like 2 or three feet, wouldn’t even be able to cast a 7foot leader down there with all the people


----------



## jmaddog8807

SteelieArm14 said:


> Most of us aren’t interested in your snagging reports...just saying. Thanks for the fish pics though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Oh come on man lol. I get your frustration, but maybe he's right, maybe he doesn't know different methods or hasn't been shown before. And he is driving from a long way, so he doesn't have a ton of options other than 6th. We were all young once and I'm sure most of us did whatever it took to get fish to the net. Hell, I know I snagged my fair share of salmon and steelhead (not saying Gabe is doing that) when I was younger. It was all I knew until I started learning different ways to catch fish. And I learned those ways through guys I met on the river, and even guys on this forum.

Lot of good fisherman on here that would be willing to teach you some other methods and probably even share with you some spots to start. I too am glad you aren't glued to the couch playing video games. Continue to learn and educate yourself and that passion will grow!

You're still gonna get your fish Steelie. BTW, got a hot tip for you if you want it...


----------



## lil bluegill

sthlhdr_616 said:


> If youre fishing a 7 ft leader in 2.5 ft of water....you might be snagger... 😬


Nah bro check out his YouTube or him reeling the fish in, they were hooked in the mouth. 😳


----------



## SteelieArm14

Mighta been a little harsh....just giving a good ribbing in the hopes that he changes his ways. Sometimes I get a little carried away with my trash talk. Still don’t condone what he’s doing down there and honestly I’ve never resorted to unethical ways to put fish in the net. I, however, had a teacher that despised those that did resort to unethical ways so I never had the drive to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rippin lip

slowpaya said:


> hey Gabe,dont listen to all the pissen/moaning going on here.it sucks.how few(if any) of these people posted on this thread offering tips,reports,water conditions,or even asked a question?they might brag about how they like to fish the grand,but never really offer much,just troll to needlessly find somebody to gang up on and deride.or maybe pick up some info w/o posting anything....sad.not a you tube guy Gabe, but keep us posted on steel movement if you will.kinda hoping for a push upriver soon.like Chris and Surfstalker,have put my time in at 6th str.a few hours in the boils(never my thing), and many many many days downriver wading.its too much now.will send you a pm,Chris may have included it,if not its a neat drift.
> Bill
> p.s. the sh$# usually flys pretty thick when upriver people are waiting on the run.


Staying in wayland for work so I Fished last week Down river of gabes corners on both sides of the river to the first coffer after work. Blanked on both sides. Visibility was a factor with the water up and runoff from upriver. The flow had them nosed up to the dam trying to get up river through the googans with their 7’ leaders. I watched 3 non English speaking googans fillet out 11 steelhead on the east side ramp and throw the carcass in the river. I waited an hour after I called the rap line but I had to go. They were still there when I left casting to the middle run past the rocks with their 7’ leaders. Disgusting what happens in those corners at that dam. Anyways that’s my report, the fish are pushing up river. If your fishing anywhere but nosed up to that dam it’s going to be a GRIND


----------



## Swampbuckster

The current state of the river is great for putting fish into it, but terrible to try to catch them from it. We fished upriver Friday last week. Hooked one at around 11:45 and a second shortly after. Low and behold the river began falling right at that time. Friend went out the following day and wouldn't ya known she dropped 400cfs overnight. He did well. I knew he would. There are lots of fish in the river, and should be even more, this last rain event a tad excessive to an already high river. More coming end of this week. I was planning on hitting the river both the 6th and 7th, but am wondering if she will settle down by then......any thoughts?


----------



## Swampbuckster

rippin lip said:


> Staying in wayland for work so I Fished last week Down river of gabes corners on both sides of the river to the first coffer after work. Blanked on both sides. Visibility was a factor with the water up and runoff from upriver. The flow had them nosed up to the dam trying to get up river through the googans with their 7’ leaders. I watched 3 non English speaking googans fillet out 11 steelhead on the east side ramp and throw the carcass in the river. I waited an hour after I called the rap line but I had to go. They were still there when I left casting to the middle run past the rocks with their 7’ leaders. Disgusting what happens in those corners at that dam. Anyways that’s my report, the fish are pushing up river. If your fishing anywhere but nosed up to that dam it’s going to be a GRIND


Only can imagine the improvement of the fishery as a whole with 6th st dam removed.


----------



## SteelieArm14

Swampbuckster said:


> The current state of the river is great for putting fish into it, but terrible to try to catch them from it. We fished upriver Friday last week. Hooked one at around 11:45 and a second shortly after. Low and behold the river began falling right at that time. Friend went out the following day and wouldn't ya known she dropped 400cfs overnight. He did well. I knew he would. There are lots of fish in the river, and should be even more, this last rain event a tad excessive to an already high river. More coming end of this week. I was planning on hitting the river both the 6th and 7th, but am wondering if she will settle down by then......any thoughts?


I would say by the 6th you should be fine. Rain Friday doesn’t look like a big one. Tough to say though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster

SteelieArm14 said:


> I would say by the 6th you should be fine. Rain Friday doesn’t look like a big one. Tough to say though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks! I just know the Grand takes a bit to settle from paying attention the last two years.


----------



## SteelieArm14

Swampbuckster said:


> Thanks! I just know the Grand takes a bit to settle from paying attention the last two years.


It sure does! It’s tough to tell because it’s such a large watershed. Never know if one area got more rain than the other so it’s real tough to judge. Best bet is to pay attention to the graph. Obviously it’s best to fish in the drop but at what point of the drop is always a guessing game. Hope you hit it right on the 6th-7th!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Sounds like some bitter people that can't catch fish. I use a 6 foot leader and a 12 foot rod for that reason. I've never even seen a snagged steelhead ever! Then there's the guys that run 6 foot leaders under they're bobbers,through 4 foot runs. How the hell is that different. Steelhead literally eat everything. The ONLY thing that stops them is a short leader that spooks them.....! I really hope when you took his picture. You had the balls to confront him.


----------



## Gabe T

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Sounds like some bitter people that can't catch fish. I use a 6 foot leader and a 12 foot rod for that reason. I've never even seen a snagged steelhead ever! Then there's the guys that run 6 foot leaders under they're bobbers,through 4 foot runs. How the hell is that different. Steelhead literally eat everything. The ONLY thing that stops them is a short leader that spooks them.....! I really hope when you took his picture. You had the balls to confront him.


Lol right? I’ve caught a steelhead on shrimp, nightcrawler, shiners fishin for walleye in PH, on a 1 oz jig with a fin s fish over there, on a goby fishing for smallmouth off frankfort pier, on a rattle trap trying to jig for lake trout off at Joseph pier. On a little 1/18 oz jig with a gulp minnow. They’re rainbows but big and just as stupid


----------



## Fishndude

I rarely use a leader longer than 3 feet fishing for Steelhead. I've caught 1000's of them.


----------



## Chriss83

Swampbuckster said:


> Only can imagine the improvement of the fishery as a whole with 6th st dam removed.


The only improvement will be at webber dam. The rest will get much worse.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chriss83 said:


> The only improvement will be at webber dam. The rest will get much worse.


That's not possible. For every fish lined, snagged, and illegally caught below 6th, and for every fish that sits staged below the ladder in colder water temps and every fish sitting in front of the dam staging with their heads hitting the wall, they will all push up much quicker and hangup free. For sure Weber will get better, above Weber obviously still restricted but that many more fish will pass there too, but all the waters between GR and Weber will improve.


----------



## Chriss83

Swampbuckster said:


> That's not possible. For every fish lined, snagged, and illegally caught below 6th, and for every fish that sits staged below the ladder in colder water temps and every fish sitting in front of the dam staging with their heads hitting the wall, they will all push up much quicker and hangup free. For sure Weber will get better, above Weber obviously still restricted but that many more fish will pass there too, but all the waters between GR and Weber will improve.


They will spread out through the system and will be harder to catch. Number will still only happen below webber


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chriss83 said:


> They will spread out through the system and will be harder to catch. Number will still only happen below webber


Spoken like a true dam fisherman


----------



## Swampbuckster

Don't worry, you'll still have miles upon miles of gravel runs, Eddie's, bubble lines, holes, seams, etc. To target them. You know, the places steelhead are SUPPOSED to be.


----------



## riverbob

Swampbuckster said:


> Only can imagine the improvement of the fishery as a whole with 6th st dam removed.


be careful what ya wish for, when the dam goes it will drop the water alot, n know one know for sure what will happen, i sure hope it doesn't suck all the water out up here, hell the snaggers mite give up the pole n hook, n start using a clubs, n beat the fish to death as they try to get up the rouge river, alot of people bitch about the dam slowing down the fish on there upstream travel , but at least they can get upstream, not like so many of our other hot spot rivers,,, o i almost forgot, that rubber lamprey thing, all thats going to do is make more ice jams


----------



## riverbob

just got back from a short trip, water is a bit clearer, but still a lot of rubble coming down, 1 small cat, saw two break the surface


----------



## Chriss83

Swampbuckster said:


> Spoken like a true dam fisherman


Spoken like a guy that has guided in Alaska? Careful what you assume before you know. Maybe Spoken by someone who has fished migratory fish in 5 states and understands how it works.. Do you fish the Manistee? Muskegon? Kalamazoo? You must be a dam fisherman because they have actual dams unlike grand rapids.


----------



## Chriss83

Swampbuckster said:


> Don't worry, you'll still have miles upon miles of gravel runs, Eddie's, bubble lines, holes, seams, etc. To target them. You know, the places steelhead are SUPPOSED to be.


You have absolutely no clue quite obvious. Ever fish Alaska? 100x more fish? They still aren't spread through miles of river. Very very few fish to speak of other than river junctions and high in the rivers. Yes there are spots yes fish will be cought but gr to the lake will become a thing of the past and above will be jet boats only. Never answered what rivers do you fish? How many 300 fish seasons have you had? Away from rivers with impassable dams? I'm sure I know the answer even though you won't say it. I'm sure you also want more fly water amd no kill.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chriss83 said:


> Spoken like a guy that has guided in Alaska? Careful what you assume before you know. Maybe Spoken by someone who has fished migratory fish in 5 states and understands how it works.. Do you fish the Manistee? Muskegon? Kalamazoo? You must be a dam fisherman because they have actual dams unlike grand rapids.


Never have guided in Alaska. If you have, awesome and good for you. But comparing Alaska to Michigan is comparing apples to oranges. I've fished anadromous fish in 2 states and I understand how it works. I fish the Manistee. I fish the Kalamazoo. I fish the Muskegon. I fish the Grand. I fish the Huron. I don't fish at the dams.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chriss83 said:


> You have absolutely no clue quite obvious. Ever fish Alaska? 100x more fish? They still aren't spread through miles of river. Very very few fish to speak of other than river junctions and high in the rivers. Yes there are spots yes fish will be cought but gr to the lake will become a thing of the past and above will be jet boats only. Never answered what rivers do you fish? How many 300 fish seasons have you had? Away from rivers with impassable dams? I'm sure I know the answer even though you won't say it. I'm sure you also want more fly water amd no kill.


Never have fished Alaska. You never asked me what rivers I fish until your last post. I answered in my response to your first. I've never had a 300 fish season fishing rivers _with_ impassable dams. I have no problem saying it. I enjoy pursuing fish (steelhead) along their travels and there holds during the winter before they make their annual spring ventures into headwaters. Jet boats above GR after 6th removed? I guess so. There are jets up where I fish now. I have gotten by just fine with prop shafts though. The river will drop but the original rapids in Grand Rapids held a natural fall in river gradient over a short course of distance. I guess a few key areas would become a bit more of a challenge in low water.

My main point I already made and I will stick to it. Removing 6th st will improve the fishery between GR and yes, the impassable dam 8n Lansing @ Moores Park. But numbers between the two will increase, wild reproduction will increase, and angler reward for hours pursued will increase.


----------



## Swampbuckster

I don't fly fish and eat as many steelhead as I release.


----------



## rippin lip

Stopped at the mouth of a trib to the Grand on my way back home after work last night a ways up from gabes corners. Nice pocket of clean Debris free water meeting up with the stained and debris filled grand water. Creamy egg yolk 10 mm bead on a 2 1/2’ 8lb sunline sniper leader attached to an inline 3/8 oz sinker and 16lb sunline fine float main line with a handmade 11g Danny hale float is what tricked them both into biting. Both fish being scams surprised me! One did have a nice chunk of Gill plate missing, can’t wait until they don’t have to beat them selves up and dodge the googans that fish the face of the dam at 6th st.


----------



## Chriss83

Swampbuckster said:


> Never have fished Alaska. You never asked me what rivers I fish until your last post. I answered in my response to your first. I've never had a 300 fish season fishing rivers _with_ impassable dams. I have no problem saying it. I enjoy pursuing fish (steelhead) along their travels and there holds during the winter before they make their annual spring ventures into headwaters. Jet boats above GR after 6th removed? I guess so. There are jets up where I fish now. I have gotten by just fine with prop shafts though. The river will drop but the original rapids in Grand Rapids held a natural fall in river gradient over a short course of distance. I guess a few key areas would become a bit more of a challenge in low water.
> 
> My main point I already made and I will stick to it. Removing 6th st will improve the fishery between GR and yes, the impassable dam 8n Lansing @ Moores Park. But numbers between the two will increase, wild reproduction will increase, and angler reward for hours pursued will increase.


My main point is it is already ready good all the way through the system now because they at least have to slow down a little. You fish above 6th so of course you want this. The water level will drop drastically so no more prop more than likely and the fishery especially for cohos other than creek mouths will be gone for everyone below gr. Be careful what you wish for as you will gain a lot more fisherman as all the fish will get to webber then drop back from there. Good luck


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

All this talk year after year about the dams being removed and year after year it gets stalled. Will it even happen?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rippin lip

Chriss83 said:


> My main point is it is already ready good all the way through the system now because they at least have to slow down a little. You fish above 6th so of course you want this. The water level will drop drastically so no more prop more than likely and the fishery especially for cohos other than creek mouths will be gone for everyone below gr. Be careful what you wish for as you will gain a lot more fisherman as all the fish will get to webber then drop back from there. Good luck


They get by Webber and Portland already, like swamp said they get all the way to Moore’s and the Tribs in lansing. The DNr will close the gates at Webber for a short period of time for the winter but the fish will continue there travels once opened for the spring run.


----------



## Chriss83

Yea I understand that. Not very any go through webber. They all already go by gr. They just slow down a bit. But I guess people upstream want them to themselves quicker? Don't care about the homes on the river? Everyone seems to forget it was just logging that the dams were put in for but also high amd low water.


----------



## MickL

I've read that a reason they were put in was to reduce sewage odor.


----------



## wildcoy73

MickL said:


> I've read that a reason they were put in was to reduce sewage odor.


thats what I also heard

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rippin lip

Chriss83 said:


> Yea I understand that. Not very any go through webber. They all already go by gr. They just slow down a bit. But I guess people upstream want them to themselves quicker? Don't care about the homes on the river? Everyone seems to forget it was just logging that the dams were put in for but also high amd low water.


You’d be surprised how many get through Webber. Ask the coho guys that fish Portland. It’s not that the guys who fish up river want them quicker, it’s that they want the fish to not go through the gauntlet of googans flossing the face of 6th st. The fish will hold in the same holes, Eddie’s seams, and bubble lines as swamp pointed out. As for the homes on the river, it will help them to not worry about their homes during flood season. What do I know though, I’ve never fished in Alaska or another state for migratory fish.


----------



## riverbob

i believe the big dam was put in for logging to divert logs to the mill, the smaller dams were put in to keep water levels up n the smell down in the summer, i also believe the westside canal was built to give me a place to learn to swim, 5th st bridge was built to give me a high dive, fun places growing up on front st n the 50's


----------



## Gabe T

rippin lip said:


> View attachment 795180
> 
> View attachment 795179
> 
> Stopped at the mouth of a trib to the Grand on my way back home after work last night a ways up from gabes corners. Nice pocket of clean Debris free water meeting up with the stained and debris filled grand water. Creamy egg yolk 10 mm bead on a 2 1/2’ 8lb sunline sniper leader attached to an inline 3/8 oz sinker and 16lb sunline fine float main line with a handmade 11g Danny hale float is what tricked them both into biting. Both fish being scams surprised me! One did have a nice chunk of Gill plate missing, can’t wait until they don’t have to beat them selves up and dodge the googans that fish the face of the dam at 6th st.


Siiiick fish dude. I’ve seen a couple with the gill plate like that or like with they’re dorsal fin all f’ed up. When I was fishin skams at st joes in July dude over there told me they get ****ed up in the hatchery.


----------



## Swampbuckster

riverbob said:


> i believe the big dam was put in for logging to divert logs to the mill, the smaller dams were put in to keep water levels up n the smell down in the summer, i also believe the westside canal was built to give me a place to learn to swim, 5th st bridge was built to give me a high dive, fun places growing up on front st n the 50's


Riverbob, you are a Grand River legend!


----------



## riverbob

Swampbuckster said:


> Riverbob, you are a Grand River legend!


aw gee thanks but the legends came before me, like a old man named chicky who got shot up pretty bad in ww1, i think, or shakey pauly who's pole shook so bad when he held it, he said that was the reason he caught so many fish, or shorty n curly wysocki who taught me in the 50's how to line fish in the east corner n walk above the dams n catch flatheads in the day time or my buddy BIG LIP lenny (a brith mark) who raised a family even tho he was all most blind those people r legends not me, i was just a lucky kid that had 6th st dam as a play ground


----------



## rippin lip

Dreamchaser said:


> I see you are try real hard to make friends for a guy that joined a month ago…… you really should not be picking fights…. Maybe you should ask these guys to fish and enjoy what this thread is really about!!!!!


With his reply’s he’s sounding like a banned member reincarnated.


----------



## Chriss83

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Regardless right or wrong, your an ass about it. What have you got to gain by being snoty towards others in the fishing community on here?


Go back and see who the ass was to start. Lol. No wonder this site is at all time low for participation. Easy to see why.


----------



## Gabe T

Fished 6th street today, went like 3-15, YouTube video soon to be inbound, sadly my camera died so I didn’t get the last fish on camera  . One on a pink fly one on a double bead rig and one on pink yarn


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Skam on the pink yarn? Awfully dark for October 30th.


----------



## Gabe T

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Skam on the pink yarn? Awfully dark for October 30th.


I feel like skams are usually more long and thin then that though, idk beats me. Looks cool for the Instagram tho 😎


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Right, its not shaped like the usual skam just abnormally dark for October. Nice fish nonetheless.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Gabe T said:


> Fished 6th street today, went like 3-15, YouTube video soon to be inbound, sadly my camera died so I didn’t get the last fish on camera  . One on a pink fly one on a double bead rig and one on pink yarn
> View attachment 795458
> 
> View attachment 795459
> 
> View attachment 795457


Dam nice fish Gabe T!!


----------



## slowpaya

my 16 ftr has a 25 hp long shaft merc.have to tilt the prop up a bit , but dont have any problem anywhere in the grand (below portland)unless its drought conditions.top speed might be 2 mph but itll go.dont like going downstream for obvious reasons,but motoring back up can take forever with prop up.
anyway dam removal is good juju.this will open up traditional sturgeon spawning habitat.allow wallys access upriver.the lakers will pass,let them greasers come.low water seasons fish can move easily,find cooler water.
residents like RiverBob have the most to lose.the water is home,his house is a place to sleep.dont think the googan squad will be a problem as most of them will flounder in freeflows.any trout stream will draw bows,there is plenty of water in the river.let them come.when we are all gone the river will 
be better left for generations to come,if Mother Earth allows. 
let the candlesticks come,Father Time will tell


----------



## rippin lip

Fished up river of gabes corners again today on my way home from work. Not the #s you would see flossing the face of the east side of the 6th st dam, but happy with 5-9. The wonz was 3-5 but didn’t want his pics posted. Sorry, No videos because I’ve never made any or have any desire too. Nice pod that made it through the gauntlet down there in the city for us to fish. Creamy egg yolk 10 mm and and glow pill jigs with waxies tricked em into biting. Set up was, 8lb# sniper leader to an inline 3/8 sinker attached to 16# sunline fine float main line with a Danny Hale float. Water is super high and muddy in the main river so the fish were pushing hard! The trib and main river had a perfect clear water to mud line goin. Floating the indicator thru the mud side proved fruitless but on the inside clean water seam produced. I would say unless your flossing the face of 6th st; the grind would be hard fishing the main river visibility wise. Hopefully the main river calms down and clears up in the next week for the Eddie’s, bubble lines, seams and hole fisherman.


----------



## Swampbuckster

rippin lip said:


> Fished up river of gabes corners again today on my way home from work. Not the #s you would see flossing the face of the east side of the 6th st dam, but happy with 5-9. The wonz was 3-5 but didn’t want his pics posted. Sorry, No videos because I’ve never made any or have any desire too. Nice pod that made it through the gauntlet down there in the city for us to fish. Creamy egg yolk and and glow pill jigs tricked em into biting. Set up was, 8lb# sniper leader to an inline 3/8 sinker attached to 16# sunline fine float main line with a Danny Hale float. Water is super high and muddy in the main river so the fish were pushing hard! The trib and main river had a perfect clear water to mud line goin. I would say unless your flossing the face of 6th st; the grind would be hard fishing the main river. Hopefully the main river calms down in the next week for the Eddie’s, bubble lines, seams and hole fisherman.
> View attachment 795542
> 
> View attachment 795540
> 
> View attachment 795541
> 
> View attachment 795539
> 
> View attachment 795538
> 
> View attachment 795537


Too cool!! And some beautiful fish to boot. Lots of secrets of the Grand and you guys have it figured out. Our plans have changed for next weekend. We are passing on the Grand. She is high and holding steady. Even if she begins to fall, will still be higher than I prefer by Friday. We have new plans in the NE side of the state for a semi-unmentionable river I prefer not to mention  Covering ground will be key and the excitement of it all. Lack of pressure will be the beauty. A bow hunt may be in place for Saturday night in the Wilds of The North. I'm a little bummed.....I was really looking forward to a Grand Camp n Fish.
..but will try again end of November, into December.


----------



## Gabe T

rippin lip said:


> Fished up river of gabes corners again today on my way home from work. Not the #s you would see flossing the face of the east side of the 6th st dam, but happy with 5-9. The wonz was 3-5 but didn’t want his pics posted. Sorry, No videos because I’ve never made any or have any desire too. Nice pod that made it through the gauntlet down there in the city for us to fish. Creamy egg yolk 10 mm and and glow pill jigs with waxies tricked em into biting. Set up was, 8lb# sniper leader to an inline 3/8 sinker attached to 16# sunline fine float main line with a Danny Hale float. Water is super high and muddy in the main river so the fish were pushing hard! The trib and main river had a perfect clear water to mud line goin. Floating the indicator thru the mud side proved fruitless but on the inside clean water seam produced. I would say unless your flossing the face of 6th st; the grind would be hard fishing the main river visibility wise. Hopefully the main river calms down and clears up in the next week for the Eddie’s, bubble lines, seams and hole fisherman.
> View attachment 795542
> 
> View attachment 795540
> 
> View attachment 795541
> 
> View attachment 795539
> 
> View attachment 795538
> 
> View attachment 795537


Looks like skams again? U found the skam stream lol


----------



## Swampbuckster

.


----------



## Gabe T

From today


----------



## slowpaya

definitly skammy lookin,super job,thanks for keeping us entertained Ripper,nice post,ones kinda frumpy.reminds me of my first wife


----------



## TK81

rippin lip said:


> With his reply’s he’s sounding like a banned member reincarnated.


Well yeah, but they are everywhere, Not really fair to just point fingers at one of them. Plus there were guys that forgot their passwords, and when the format changed, they came back with a new user name.

In his defense, there was a guy with a user name similar to your's posting pics out of a boat right below the dam a handful of years back. 

Not making excuses for the salty posts, but it does make for good reading / entertainment. 

I used to fish the boils at 6th, as well as at Allegan, Croton, Hespertucky, and Tippy. Somehow, as I got older, I just seemed to gravitate towards more peaceful waters, even if it meant less fish. Salmon...I really don't care about the guys flossing away at the dam...but the steel...especially when they are getting roped...not so much.


----------



## oworm

Chriss83 said:


> I'm sure you also want more fly water and no kill.


The swings my thing and the tug is the drug. I love fly fishing for the table and the freezer.


----------



## riverbob

TK81 said:


> Not making excuses for the salty posts, but it does make for good reading / entertainment.
> .


 so ya want some reading entertainment,,, today, i'm recovering from some burns i received yesterday, well yesterday was two kinda buds saturday n i had to much of both as some of ya know i can here fish talk, i can't talk fish, but i under stand them (most of the time), ya have also heard of me taking about my wayback machine, but u have never heard me talk about my other treasures, one of them was a crystal ball, but i lost it, maybe 50 years ago (i think a pretty lady got it when i having to much fun) well last night i was thinking about the old time machine my grandpa build, back in the 1880's, before he went to no limit lake, he let me take a ride n said i could have it, being a young kid went to far n scared myself n did a little damage to the machine, well last night i got the great idea to start it up n take a short ride, (maybe 100 years), well i fired it up, n before to long i seen a bright flash, i slowed it down n backed up, the year read aug. 2138, i seen people running around in a panic, i helped the ones i could, got a little burned, the river was on firer, what had happened was, tall grasses had took root in the mud flats of comstock n the firerworks from the ballpark got out of hand, well that's my story n i'm sticking to it,,,,,,,,,,,,, i just heard the fish talking about some big boss steelhead that talking **** about me i guess i'll go after him tomorrow, alot of leaves coming down today, i hope the fish gods turn the wind down, good luck go gitum


----------



## McMusky

alright fellas let’s get back to the grind here, enough dam talk eh, I made it out today to check out how she’s coming along for fall. Sunrise-1pm the water temp was 50 degrees and she was running high and fast. Pulled some plugs and threw some beads but didn’t have much luck. Looking forward to some colder weather in the coming weeks to get this party started!


----------



## Gabe T

Fished today, water is still high as hell, caught 5, lotta jacks around. Saw a solo dude in his boat probably land like 20


----------



## riverbob

got two skippers today also, ruff fishing with the leafs, but the water was clear with good vis,,,,,,,,,,skein


----------



## surfstalker

What kind of jacks?


----------



## Gabe T

surfstalker said:


> What kind of jacks?


Steelhead? Is there like a different strain or am I just stupid?


----------



## TK81

Gabe T said:


> Steelhead? Is there like a different strain or am I just stupid?


I call 'em all jacks, whether they are juvenile kings, ho's, or steel.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

How is the meat on these steelies right now? The 31.5" I had to rope in march due to gill hooking was white and not so tasty. Are the skippers better? Is it wrong to keep a skipper?


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> How is the meat on these steelies right now? The 31.5" I had to rope in march due to gill hooking was white and not so tasty. Are the skippers better? Is it wrong to keep a skipper?


Fish were dime bright today, the meat was nice and orange on the one I kept on Saturday. Kinda like morally ambiguous to keep skipper steel since they will swim out, but skipper salmon id say cull 100% since they’ll just die without doing much. Saw a dime bright skipper coho caught today


----------



## Swampbuckster

Skippers are by far the best table fare. It is easier for me to keep a skipper than an adult fish.


----------



## surfstalker

Thanks Gabe. Terminology can be a bugger. Most refer to small steelhead as skippers or half pounders.

If my recollection is correct, you’re pursuing medical studies. As such, here is the biological perspective. Jack’s are precocious male salmonids. Generally, they are kings or coho, but can be steelhead. The challenge with steelhead is when smolts haven’t migrated to the lake yet they are more of a “rainbow” at that point rather than steelhead and are not sexual mature and are not Jack’s.


----------



## Gabe T

surfstalker said:


> Thanks Gabe. Terminology can be a bugger. Most refer to small steelhead as skippers or half pounders.
> 
> If my recollection is correct, you’re pursuing medical studies. As such, here is the biological perspective. Jack’s are precocious male salmonids. Generally, they are kings or coho, but can be steelhead. The challenge with steelhead is when smolts haven’t migrated to the lake yet they are more of a “rainbow” at that point rather than steelhead and are not sexual mature and are not Jack’s.


That’s true, this is my first real year chasing river steel so forgive my cruddy terminology, my previous experiences on river steelhead have been 2 fish a year out of the Clinton or the like 5 or 6 I get a year as bycatch fishing for walleye in port Huron, I’m gonna be torn once December comes to keep chasing chrome or go back to filling my freezer with gold, I suspect the gold will win me over, but yeah plenty of skipper steel out today.


----------



## METTLEFISH

TK81 said:


> I call 'em all jacks, whether they are juvenile kings, ho's, or steel.


I believe Jacks are not immature fish. They are sexually mature and do spawn with “normally” sized specimens. Hence the terms juvenile/adult. Nice fish though, and great table/smoker fair.


----------



## TK81

METTLEFISH said:


> I believe Jacks are not immature fish. They are sexually mature and do spawn with “normally” sized specimens. Hence the terms juvenile/adult. Nice fish though, and great table/smoker fair.


Yep, they are often excited when they "come" to the net. Juvenile sized, but with definite intentions. Kind of like an 8th grader that just found his dad's stash of Penthouse's.


----------



## motoscoota

😄
In the Pacific we used the term "Jacks" to refer to any king that was too small to keep based on the reg's.

My comercial fishing buddy was always yelling about how he believed it made more sense to harvest the jacks over larger fish. His argument was, the jacks mostly die anyway after c&r, and going thru a bunch of c&r's to fill a bag of legal fish just creates more mortality overall. Also, that always culling the larger fish is taking the gene pool down to produce smaller fish.

In theory the larger fish are the more viable breeders and it might be better to lay off them, and go after the plentiful jacks just like the sharks and sealions do.


----------



## METTLEFISH

There was an interesting article on “jacks” spawning behavior a few years back in STS.


----------



## 6thMichCav

Not today, but same river:


----------



## Bob Hunter

Jacks are small mature salmon, skippers are young small steehead that are not sexually mature.


----------



## SteelieArm14

This thread still awake? Fished a trib north of GR and and hooked 3 but none wanted their picture taken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

I’m heading out in the morning to get some fishing done, will report


----------



## SteelieArm14

Gabe T said:


> I’m heading out in the morning to get some fishing done, will report


Same


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

SteelieArm14 said:


> Same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Beat em down my dude


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Had 3 bites today...hooked 2, 1 broke off almost instantly probably due to frayed leader, bottom bouncing a bag. The other I hooked on a spinner, and it was a fair bit bigger than the 11 lb steelhead I caught in march. Unfortunately it threw the hook about 5 or 6 min into battle.


----------



## Gabe T

Fished today ended 3 for a lot. Highlight of my day was this 11 pounder I caught.


----------



## SteelieArm14

Fished Saturday morning up at the dam and we went 3-6. Tough fishing with the wind but we were able to bounce around a bit because there were only a couple boats up at the dam. All fish on beads but that was all we threw at them. Saw one other fish hooked by a dude on the rail but that was it. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SteelieArm14

Swampbuckster said:


> Great job Riverbob. My home waters are fishing exceptionally better this year so I have made only a few trips to the Grand so far. But will be heading West Tuesday to give it a go. I think it's going to be a tough bite considering the rains today and tomorrow and then the cold snap coming for Tuesday. Maybe try to fish a new stretch....or stick with what I know.... So many Grand choices.


Going to be a cold one out there tomorrow. You’re more diehard than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

i screwed up,,,,,,,,,,,, again, we got some fine/warm weather coming (goody goodie), i think i'll have the old scow put back in, hoping for another week of river fishing/deer hunting ,, i do feel bad for all the ice fishermen


----------



## Swampbuckster

Daughter came down with a fever last night. Wasn't able to get out today. Postponed until next Thursday....blessing in disguise I think. Water temps dropped like a rock 2.5 degrees over last few hours on the Eastmanville gage but I see its picking up slightly. 

Too early for ice Riverbob! After Christmas I welcome it....but it's always sad when the rivers start locking up.


----------



## sthlhdr_616

Braved the cold and fished a Grand trib yesterday. Did suprsingly well givin the conditions. Hooked 3 and landed 1. Plus one bonus Brown about 12 inches. The fish I landed was still full of it, she probably jumped 5 or 6 times clean out of the water. Froze my ass off but still had a great afternoon!


----------



## riverbob

[QUOTE="Swampbuckster,

Too early for ice Riverbob! After Christmas I welcome it....but it's always sad when the rivers start locking up.
[/QUOTE] ice on the grand stops most boat fishing, but i have to quit outdoor activtys when temps get 40 n below


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Went 1 for 3 yesterday from 7 to 11am...8 lb hen, clipped, first hatchery steel for me from the grand. Released for the spring spawn. One of the 2 I lost was a skipper, other I didnt see but felt decent.

Thawed coho eggs in pink bags. Tried my old patented swinging of a #15 panther martin without luck. 0 other anglers where I was at.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Went 1 for 3 yesterday from 7 to 11am...8 lb hen, clipped, first hatchery steel for me from the grand. Released for the spring spawn. One of the 2 I lost was a skipper, other I didnt see but felt decent.
> 
> Thawed coho eggs in pink bags. Tried my old patented swinging of a #15 panther martin without luck. 0 other anglers where I was at.


I think you've found THE spot! Nice job!


----------



## McMusky

You did a lot better than me, I was set up to pull plugs…had a heck of a time trying to keep plugs running with all the leaves and debris from the rain and rising water. It was like the leaf hatch all over again but sub-surface


----------



## muskegonfishing

Fished a grand trib yesterday from 1-4:30. Indicator fished a fly rod with egg flies, beads, and nymphs. Couldn't find the steelhead we were hoping for but did catch 2 browns.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Swampbuckster said:


> I think you've found THE spot! Nice job!


Yep. most of the grand is lousy holding territory. This area I fished is one heck of a wade plus walk, and is not accessible by motorized boats. 2 nice runs and 2 nice holes right in a row in a 300 yard stretch.


----------



## riverbob

TroutFishingBear said:


> Yep. most of the grand is lousy holding territory. This area I fished is one heck of a wade plus walk, and is not accessible by motorized boats. 2 nice runs and 2 nice holes right in a row in a 300 yard stretch.


u say not many holding spots in the grand, their r plenty u just gota find them, they don't jump out at ya like on smaller water ways


----------



## sthlhdr_616

Hows the water lookin downtown? Anyone been down there or will be within the next day or two?


----------



## SteelieArm14

sthlhdr_616 said:


> Hows the water lookin downtown? Anyone been down there or will be within the next day or two?


You going?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83

Dirty


----------



## sthlhdr_616

SteelieArm14 said:


> You going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Got a good buddy coming into town early next week so I was kicking the idea around. Either fishing down there or head north for the day.


----------



## Chriss83

Be good in a few days.


----------



## SteelieArm14

sthlhdr_616 said:


> Got a good buddy coming into town early next week so I was kicking the idea around. Either fishing down there or head north for the day.


Right on, I’m heading north this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster

LIVE ! Grand Grind 1-1 so far


----------



## McMusky

Nice! Look steely out there to me, wish I could make it out this weekend good luck!


----------



## riverbob

been a good year for me so far, only 1 skunk it was pretty much done by this time last year, my best fish so far this year was about 15# unclipped male, no drop backs yet, be a long spring season, i think


----------



## riverbob

wow,, today i got my 2nd skunk, of the year, same old things cold n dirty water,


----------



## Gabe T

riverbob said:


> wow,, today i got my 2nd skunk, of the year, same old things cold n dirty water,


lol u spoke a skunk into existence my man


----------



## TroutFishingBear

6th st was muddy and high today but I went 1 for 2 on steel. 5 or 6 lb buck was the catch. Took my boss and he snapped off a good one. Got about a 5 lb super gross sucker too, dang thing hit a number 4 Mepps, each hook of the trebel in the mouth.

Went to a tributary for a few hrs also, high as well but better visibility. I Got a 15 and 17” brown on spawn.

not a bad day but had to work for it.


----------



## wilsonm

I worked creel census 1998 to 2002 in Frankfort/Onekama and the Manistee River. Most of you middle aged or older anglers remember the size of the steelhead back then during that alewife abundance. I saw at least 12 steelhead over 19 lbs in those years with at least half being hatchery fish. One morning in 2001, I looked in the dumpster at Tippy dam and saw what I thought may have been a spring run King. I pulled it out and it was a fully filleted hen steelhead with a RP clip. The fillets had been taken along with the eggs. We weighed the carcass and it registered 12.5 pounds. I can't remember if it was 38, 39 or 40 inches. This was the age before cell phones were everywhere. Anyways, I always wonder what that fish weighed when caught. I just thought I would share this pretty cool story since hatchery steelhead and size was brought up.


----------



## Gabe T

wilsonm said:


> I worked creel census 1998 to 2002 in Frankfort/Onekama and the Manistee River. Most of you middle aged or older anglers remember the size of the steelhead back then during that alewife abundance. I saw at least 12 steelhead over 19 lbs in those years with at least half being hatchery fish. One morning in 2001, I looked in the dumpster at Tippy dam and saw what I thought may have been a spring run King. I pulled it out and it was a fully filleted hen steelhead with a RP clip. The fillets had been taken along with the eggs. We weighed the carcass and it registered 12.5 pounds. I can't remember if it was 38, 39 or 40 inches. This was the age before cell phones were everywhere. Anyways, I always wonder what that fish weighed when caught. I just thought I would share this pretty cool story since hatchery steelhead and size was brought up.


That’s dope If only I was older, duuuudee I wish we had spring run chrome kings like they have on the west coast, but **** I already fish too much 😭. The flesh on those spring run kings is like 50-80 bucks a pound


----------



## TroutFishingBear

rippin lip said:


> All my fish over 10lbs this year have been clipped.


Only 1 over 10 lbs this year for me and she was clipped. Last spring only one over 10 lbs was a wild hen. So in my huge sample size its 50/50.


----------



## Gabe T

Fished yesterday caught 3, last spring steelhead trip for me of the year, walleye and big lake fishin for me from here on out. see yall next fall


----------



## surfstalker

Steelhead fillet out at about 40%.


----------



## TK81

Anybody remember when the Grand got a little high a few years back?


----------



## riverbob

well my spring steel season is done this year, was a good long season, still picking up fish, but to many small rainbow taking my bait, my total catch was 89, with the water warming up n dropping it's time for frying fish, gills n eye,,,,,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## TroutFishingBear

rainbows and heads in the grand and some Tribs almost All year really, if water is high enough, from what I can see. I am never sure what the 21” I got first or second week of May was last year in a trib, late dropback steelhead, resident bow, or skam? I have theories which could support each.
Really a special fishery.

May do a catfish over night on a Friday this summer, then look for skams real early in the morning on two Tribs…Other than that I am out until coho season.


----------



## Bucks & Browns

Hows the Grand usually do for Skamania?


----------



## riverbob

got 2 the first week of July, last year


----------



## wildcoy73

was up on the muskegon today see three sckams caught, three other hooked up and lost, and sevral jumpers..
i had something huge on every time i would get it off the bottom it would shake its head and run right back down, than had a guy that could not wait cast over my line while i am fighting this fish and snag my line.
earlier had a guy down river o. the shore and a guy in a boat down river both casting way up river catch my line while fighting a fish, blue gill lol. telling them let thier line out as i can see thier lures on my line, and i am hooked up. 
guy on the shore is still trying to real his line in as i have his cleo in my hand unhooking him from my line Needless to say clippers came out, and now i have a cleo.
Guy never came up and asked for it back.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Old Whaler

Sure seemed like it rained buckets on me overnight just north of Grand Rapids, and I'm very, very surprised that the USGS site shows such a minor bump:









Anybody got any first hand info? I can hardly believe this. Maybe the surge is still on the way? Or did the rain peter out as it came inland? Or was the ground just so dry it all soaked in?


----------



## Fishndude

When the ground is dry in summer, a lot of rain can soak in, with very little runoff. And the runoff often warms rivers/creeks/streams. "Seemed like buckets" is kind of vague. Did .5 inch of rain fall? 2 inches?


----------



## Old Whaler

, Thanks, but don't know how many inches we got and I don't know where to look to find out, so that's why I was asking questions.


----------



## o_mykiss

That gauge you posted actually has the precipitation on it - first one i've ever seen that had it. Pretty neat. Looks like more than an inch fell. And the river went up about a foot


----------



## TK81

Old Whaler said:


> Sure seemed like it rained buckets on me overnight just north of Grand Rapids, and I'm very, very surprised that the USGS site shows such a minor bump:
> View attachment 840821
> 
> 
> Anybody got any first hand info? I can hardly believe this. Maybe the surge is still on the way? Or did the rain peter out as it came inland? Or was the ground just so dry it all soaked in?


We got quite a bit around 36th and Division Tuesday morning, but not nearly as much at the house just SE of Cedar Springs.


----------



## riverbob

ya, we got a good rain. but where did the water go, not in the river, the grand came up about 2 inches, n it's gone now, the river is very low, i'm sure glad the 6th st dam is still there, other wise i would have to, clime down off my sea wall n walk through 30 yards of muck to reach the waters edge, if it continues to stay dry. like it's been, i wouldn't be surprised, to have water going over the dam, threw the ladder only


----------



## Old Whaler

o_mykiss said:


> That gauge you posted actually has the precipitation on it - first one i've ever seen that had it. Pretty neat. Looks like more than an inch fell. And the river went up about a foot


Sure enough, right there at the top of the page. Used to be the first graph was cubic feet of discharge, so that must be relatively new. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

